# Riots in Paris



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

For 6 nights now, a Muslim community has been rioting in the suburbs of Paris.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,174254,00.html

I'd like to hear what some of you have to say on the subject


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ol Jacques Chirac sure is talking tough. I'm surprised he isn't demonstrating to us red neck Americans how to kiss them into submission. I'm sure if they don't behave soon he will hose them down with French perfume.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: AAAAHHH yes...a Frenchman "talking tough".

Thats kind of like a republican "making sense." :lol:

Easy guys it was a joke!!! :wink: :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh no!!! I see Ol' Squidly Gohon just signed on.....I'm going to get an "earfull" now.... :lol:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Seems simple, at least to me. In American, Muslims enter the country and are quickly absorbed into a democratic society. In France, Muslims enter the country and quickly become wards of the state in a apartheid society.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Nine days worth of violence now... Seems its getting worse over there. At what point do you declare Martial Law and start shooting everyone outdoors after curfew?

Seems to me it shoulda been declared after the mob demenstrated no regard for human life, as in the random shots fired into crowds and the deliberate burning of a city bus, still full of passengers.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

We have been talking about the notion of fighting them in their own back yard so we don't have to fight them here at home.

Maybe the French should have bought into that notion ...


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Good point. Thank you France for a lesson in applied complacency...


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Could this little adventure in France become Islams "Third Jihad" attempt at taking control of France??? ...

Hell the country is about 25% Muslim right now, as I understand it .


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Although I doubt the current teenage attackers have that much of a plan, it wouldnt surprise me if the lack of any demonstratable authority gives older, more insane jihadists the motivation to launch a more coordinated assault on France.

At that point, the US will likely bail them out, they'll pick some pompous French General to claim the victory as his own, and the Frech will return to quietly despising us yet again...


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey guys im back... Ya so far apparently 900 cars have been torched... They should set a curfew and if someone is out shoot em that simple... Also knowing france they will just give up


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Point to ponder....

The French hate Americans. The radical muslims hate Americans.....

Will we as a nation really notice a difference if France becomes Jihadistan?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Now the media is reporting that these rioters are being supported by organized crime syndicates. Are the muslims running organized crime in France, or is this some kind of smoke screen to take the focus off of the muslim jihadists? Burl


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

I think an important point that nobody's brought up yet is that this kind of civil unrest is just another good example of the neccesity to keep and bear arms.

Even in my little po-dunk, back woods, middle of nowhere town, I don't feel comfortable leaving my public safety to the Public Safety officials, I choose to stay armed. I'd like to see someone try and burn my car or bus out from under me!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

But...but.... the Muslims only hate Americans and they love the French. Surely those doing all the burning in France can't be those fun loving Muslim the French imported as cheap labor. :lol: I think the French people just got a wake up call...............


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I clicked as fast as I could on ABC and NBC tonight and all the lead stories are Bash Bush..... I think it was the 5th story on ABC. Tell me the main stream media isnt' controlled by the far left uke:

So when is the good old USA going to be called upon to help the French? :******: I say no way in God's green earth.......


----------

